# ἡ ὀσφύς, τῆς ὀσφύος



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 24, 2009)

Προσπαθώ να διαπιστώσω την ακριβή έννοια αυτής της αρχαιοελληνικής λέξης (συναντιέται και στη Νέα Διαθήκη), αλλά μέχρι τώρα χωρίς επιτυχία.

Συμπεριλαμβάνονται στην οσφύ τα γεννητικά όργανα; Ο βουβώνας; Ο πισινός; Η μέση; Οι μηροί;

Ποια νεοελληνική και ποια αγγλική λέξη (και ποιά τούρκικη) είναι οι πιο κοντινές στην έννοια αυτής της λέξης;


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2009)

Πρώτα, να δούμε πώς κλίνεται στα Νέα Ελληνικά:
η οσφύς, της οσφύος, την οσφύ
οι οσφύες, των οσφύων, τις οσφύες

Ωραία, έλυσα αυτή την απορία μου. Πώς τη χρησιμοποιούσαν οι αρχαίοι, σύμφωνα με το Liddell-Scott;
loin or loins, lower part of the back. περιζώννυσθαι τὴν ὀσφύν, gird up one's loins.

Σε λεξικά της Βίβλου:
(1) as the part of the body over which a belt of skin or cloth is worn: waist, loins. περιζώννυσθαι τὴν ὀσφύν, literally tighten the belt around the waist, i.e. get ready, prepare oneself; _metaphorically_, of readiness for spiritual activity. (2) _Hebraistically_ genitals, reproductive organs; _idiomatically_ ἐξέρχεσθαι ἐκ τῆς ὀσφύος, _literally_ come out from the genitals, i.e. be a descendant.

Σήμερα;
Το ΛΚΝ λέει:
(λόγ.) η μέση του ανθρώπου. (έκφρ.) _κάποιος έχει εύκαμπτη οσφύ_. για άνθρωπο δουλοπρεπή και αναξιοπρεπή.

Στο λεξικό του Πάπυρου:
1. η οπίσθια χώρα των κοιλιακών τοιχωμάτων δεξιά και αριστερά της σπονδυλικής στήλης κάτω από το σύστοιχο ημιθωράκιο και πάνω από τη λαγόνια ακρολοφία, η μέση· 2. το μέρος τού σώματος μεταξύ της βάσης του θώρακα και των λαγόνων, όπου μπαίνει η ζώνη.

οσφυϊκή χώρα = lumbar region of the spine 

Άρα: τα loins μόνο με τη μεταφορική σημασία. Κανονικά, the waist, ιδίως, όταν λέμε ότι βάζουμε τα χέρια στη μέση, τα βάζουμε στις οσφύες. Και μας ενδιαφέρει ιατρικά, π.χ. οσφυαλγία = lumbago, back pain.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 29, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.


----------

